# Why am I so unsure? Depression? Fear?



## SaraTall65 (Feb 25, 2011)

My husband caught me having an affair and we decided to work on our marriage even though I didn't really want to. So, I continued the affair. It has been a few months and at first I wanted to get a divorce. But now that I am not happy with the affair I am wondering if I am making a mistake. Am i trying to find happiness? Or am I unsure of the divorce because I'm afraid of being alone? I am so confused. Shouldn't I know what I want? :scratchhead:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

The universal consequence of trying to lie and cheat others is that you are the one you end up deceiving. You've confused yourself. You chase what feels good in the moment and when nothing feels good you dont know what to do with yourself. Your foundation is lacking because you react, but you dont act.

The best way to get out of this mess is to be honest about what you do know. Does your H know you've continued with the affair? If not, tell him.


----------



## nicolelord2 (Feb 16, 2011)

just decide in which relation you would be happy and choose it...


----------

